# How wet is it in SD?



## tbuc (Mar 11, 2005)

Heading to SD Friday and wondering just how wet the fields are. Is it worth bringing a 4 wheeler or will we just be hauling it around and never using it? My dad is 75 and not sure if he'll be able to get in fields by foot anymore. But don't want to haul out a wheeler if we can't use it anyway. thanks for any input.


----------



## Aaron1 (Feb 2, 2005)

You will be lucky if your 4-wheeler doesn't get stuck.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Mud is horrible!


----------



## nobes (Oct 12, 2010)

Temps in the 20's, you might be ok with a wheeler in the mournings


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Bring a boat as well.About 6 counties recommending no travel now.
http://keloland.com/NewsDetail6162.cfm?Id=112529


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

its soooooo wet I saw a squirrel wrapping his nuts in saran wrap


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Don't expect or try to drive out into any fields most are like soup....at least that's what I've been hearing.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I would only bring it if you have aggressive tires and 2 wheelers to bring. We always bring at least two cause if one gets stuck, you have better luck getting it out with a second wheeler than killing yourself trying to move it. We would have been f'ed if we didn't have 2 wheelers last year 1/4 mile out in a field with a 5x8 trailer, one got stuck so we hooked on a strap and away we went.


----------



## jdell79 (Feb 14, 2011)

i was just out there and it was vary wet but we did use the atv we just had to find hi fields or run the wind rows but yes it was a mess. but better them pulling the sled by hand. as long as we didn't tare it up we drove in.


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

It just depends on the field. Saturday I was in a field that I bet we could have drove the trucks out in, but the field we hunted Sunday I wouldnt have even wanted to drive our 4 wheeler in if it didnt have tracks on it.


----------



## slywendy23 (Apr 10, 2007)

my decoys look like dark geese. and the wheeler looks like it got hit by a crap spreader. but the blinds are muded for fall


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Fields are soaked. Soupy. And thawed. The roads are just about as bad. Going to be another year of wrecked roads..


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

fields are wet but should do just fine with wheeler make sure shes got good tires on her though


----------



## sdgoosehunter16 (Sep 22, 2009)

fields look somewhat dry on the highest point but looks are decieving...we were out on thrusday and friday and lets say i wont be doing anymore snow goose hunting in conditions like that ....its suppposed to be fun...but it wasnt close to that...and with all this weather were supposed to be getting and stuff i dont thing it will get much better until we get some high temps and no rain or snow.


----------



## nobes (Oct 12, 2010)

fields will be good tell next tues


----------



## sd5.0. (Mar 13, 2008)

Most county roads in Beadle County (Huron) are closed or have water running over them, Gussing that the jame river will be holding alot of birds because it is well over its banks and 1/2 a mile wide and the entire river bottom is flooded, there is talk of sand bagging at the steak house on Lake thompson because the lake is supposed to rise anywhere from 2 to 8 feet above the high water mark record.

FYI talked to the father in law farmer and he was complaining about all the traffic on the terrible roads and how most were pulling decoy trailers. Farmers in grumpy moods = harder to get permission.

Good luck.


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

sdgoosehunter16 said:


> fields look somewhat dry on the highest point but looks are decieving...we were out on thrusday and friday and lets say i wont be doing anymore snow goose hunting in conditions like that ....its suppposed to be fun...but it wasnt close to that...and with all this weather were supposed to be getting and stuff i dont thing it will get much better until we get some high temps and no rain or snow.


grow a pair!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whackin-N-Stackin (Jul 16, 2010)

was out in the mitchell area last thursday thru sunday and most of the roads that we found the geese on we couldnt get down and the ones that we were brave enough to go down were not that great. at one point we were washing the bottom of the doors off of the truck there was so much water it was over the running boards with 17 inch tires on the truck. but the fields were about the same was able to get out in them in the morning but in the afternoon had to really stay to the hills with the wheeler or we wouldve buried it.the pasture we setup in also was pretty dry for the most part except the low spots couldve used the truck but went with the wheeler just to not tear anything up. headed up by the carhtage area saturday and the roads up there were even worse couldnt get down really any road for more than 2 miles without having to turn around or head another direction. but the geese were there and they were everywhere so just watch the roads and you should be good and good luck and killem.


----------



## sd5.0. (Mar 13, 2008)

James river at Huron is 6" from flowing over Hwy 14. Went for a short drive and I would guess 75% of all gravel roads are closed. At work yesterday dispatch had 3 complaints called in from farmers in Beadle County about hunters driving down closed roads with decoy trailers and that had their license plates written down.

Not trying to start another Res / Non Res topic on here but all the plates were out of staters. Thank you for supporting our local buisnesses but please respect our roads and obey our signs as many of the road's culverts are washed out. I also believe that the county is running out of road closed signs and are just pounding stakes into the middle of the road. If anyone is planning a trip to S.D. I would make sure to pick a county where flooding is minimal as it would save alot of headache and possiblily a traffic citation.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Just got home from scouting; I got pulled over for driving down a closed road. Got out of a ticket after I explained that I had come from a different direction and there were no markings indicating the road was closed from that side of the section. The deputy was nice about it, but also said they had been getting complaints as well. This was in Hutchinson Co....not even a bad area right now for flooding compared to up north.


----------



## johnsd16 (Sep 15, 2009)

Think it'll be better or wose by April 8. I know there's no way to tell what the precip will be between now and then, but do things typically get better out that way as the ground thaws. Or do things typically get worse through April. Never been to SoDak that late, but this might be the year. Would be more interested in the area from Florence to Waubay in terms of water/roads.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

johnsd16 said:


> Would be more interested in the area from Florence to Waubay in terms of water/roads.


bring a boat.


----------



## 95huskers (Oct 11, 2006)

johnsd16 said:


> Think it'll be better or wose by April 8. I know there's no way to tell what the precip will be between now and then, but do things typically get better out that way as the ground thaws. Or do things typically get worse through April. Never been to SoDak that late, but this might be the year. Would be more interested in the area from Florence to Waubay in terms of water/roads.


Worse without a doubt. Right now it is getting kinda bad, but the ice isn't off of the lakes yet. When the ice starts coming off and we get a few 60 degree days it is going to get ugly and fast especially when the frost comes out.

I have an idea, and I'm not joking or being sarcastic either. How about everyone that comes up to SD or ND snow goose hunting this spring try to stay and extra day and help fill sandbags or whatever is needed so the people that let us hunt can get to their houses. I know people are busy, but having gone through some water related issues like this first hand last year I can tell you the help is appreciated like you wouldn't believe.

Also, if you do this make sure they know you're a hunter....this might help patch the black eye some of our snow goose hunting counterparts have given us due to their poor decision making of rutting up roads and fields in the spring. You wouldn't believe how one day worth of driving down a muddy road can cause months of work (and $$$) to repair.


----------



## eye_guysd (Jan 23, 2005)

actually did just that last year.. filled sand bags. I had some "Non residents" hunting with me and when we drove the small N.E. sd town I said lets stop and sandbag a few hours.. So we did (actually a couple times). The people we helped were pretty happy. It was actually kind of funny because during the small talk we got the typical "shootem all, they are all over..." and also get rid of some of the deer too. At that point I spouted up and said really I'd love too... as a matter of fact I'm from here and would love to get your name and get rid of some of your pesky deer for you next fall. He was quick to say that he didn't own any land but would bet the other guys that did wouldn't mind. Needless to say they didn't offer of up any info.. Just thought that was kind of funny... He thought we were all OOSR's


----------



## XFIRE800 (Oct 25, 2010)

I just ordered some maxxis mud bugs for my 4 wheelers and were putting tracks on the prowler...thats how wet it is. I tried to drive through an alfalfa field to get to my deer stand and get my heater out before the stand floods and tips over. I buried the wheeler in the snow and there was a mud base underneath, fun time. I live in northeastern sd by groton. If you want to hunt some snows I'd be willing to go along for the ride as would a couple of friends that also have land. I have access to my uncles land and the land of some friends and neighbors in the area and we usually have a few fields with big flocks of snows on them when they get here. My friends and I only have about 9 dozen sillosocks, 10-15 dozen shells, and possibly a couple of e-callers. Were avid duck and goose hunters, just dont have much experience with snows. Email me at [email protected] if your interested in killing some snows. They're not quite up here yet but should be shortly.


----------



## WhitneyWaterfowler (Mar 25, 2011)

will there be many snows If i head out to SD on the 31st to April 3rd??


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

My gosh dude they shoot snow geese until the begging of May in SD. Put some miles on I am sure you will find birds. Just look at the snow line and that will tell you where the birds are going to be.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

shooteminthelips said:


> My gosh dude they shoot snow geese until the begging of May in SD. Put some miles on I am sure you will find birds. Just look at the snow line and that will tell you where the birds are going to be.


No kidding. What do you want the GPS coordinates of flocks?


----------



## dleva (Mar 16, 2004)

My best guess with the dates you mentioned, March 31-April 3rd, would be the northern third of SD. Start in the Aberdeen area and drive until you find geese. I would also follow the snowline, the reports page and temps in northern SD and ND.
Good Luck


----------



## WhitneyWaterfowler (Mar 25, 2011)

WingedShooter7 said:


> shooteminthelips said:
> 
> 
> > My gosh dude they shoot snow geese until the begging of May in SD. Put some miles on I am sure you will find birds. Just look at the snow line and that will tell you where the birds are going to be.
> ...


no just wanna find some juvies douch bag


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

sd5.0. said:


> Not trying to start another Res / Non Res topic on here but all the plates were out of staters.


IF you're not trying to start it then why bring it up?

:beer:


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

WingedShooter7 said:


> shooteminthelips said:
> 
> 
> > My gosh dude they shoot snow geese until the begging of May in SD. Put some miles on I am sure you will find birds. Just look at the snow line and that will tell you where the birds are going to be.
> ...


Kick that horse horse winged, seriously??? :roll:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

WhitneyWaterfowler said:


> WingedShooter7 said:
> 
> 
> > shooteminthelips said:
> ...


Heard there are some juvies sitting on Squaw Creek, why don't you head down there, :beer: .


----------

